
Will Shortz: A Lifelong Crossword Puzzle Master - fern12
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/01/insider/will-shortz-a-profile-of-a-lifelong-puzzle-master.html
======
jzl
Showing my age here, but I was a huge fan of Will Shortz long before the NYT
crossword due his involvement with Games magazine in the 80s. I expect there
are other Games fans here. In the age before the internet it was a huge part
of my entertainment cycle each month.

Love the guy, he's a national treasure.

~~~
leejoramo
Games Magazine was amazing in its early years. Puzzles often were interlinked,
and ranged in complexity so that an 8 year old could be completely absorbed
and so could a life long puzzle solving grandparent.

I loved discovering the hidden puzzle contests

------
vinchuco
I'd swap the word 'Puzzle' for 'Crossword' in the title. I thought the article
would be about someone like Martin Gardner or other puzzle designer.

~~~
fern12
Duly noted. To accommodate non-native English speakers, I kept 'puzzle.'

------
mhb
He's also a very good table tennis player:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14946868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14946868)

